# 10 000 cafés de Colombia



## S.V.

Quizá no sea la persona más indicada para esto, pero de cualquier forma quería mostrar mi asombro y agradecimiento por los diez mil mensajes de *micafe*. Estos foros son un mejor lugar gracias a ti, semejante número es un gran logro, y un invaluable regalo. ^^

También serían siete años en el foro este octubre, al parecer, ¡felicidades!


----------



## Lurrezko

Mi hada madrina colombiana, siempre clara, pedagógica, risueña y amabilísima. Una de las personas a las que sigo desde el mismo momento en que entré al foro. Qué lujo.

Felicidades y un beso grande.


----------



## Peterdg

Me uno a los comentarios de Lurrezko y S.V. 

Siempre es un placer leerte. ¡Felicidades! y que podamos seguir disfrutando de tu presencia aquí y de tus comentarios siempre instructivos y amables.

Un fuerte abrazo,

Peter


----------



## micafe

Primero que todo quiero agradecer a mi queridísimo Lurrezko por haberme hecho saber sobre este poco merecido hilo que abrió S.V. 

S.V., te lo agradezco infinitamente, es algo que me hace sentir muy bien. Eres muy amable. 

Al querido Peter, que parece que regresó a su tierra, también mil y mil gracias. Eres muy gentil.

Sí, son 7 años de los cuales pasé varios sin entrar al foro por asuntos personales. Y durante ese tiempo mi "alumno" me superó en el número de mensajes. Felicitaciones a ti también Lurrezko. 

De nuevo gracias a todos, los aprecio muchísimo.


----------



## Lurrezko

S.V., se da la circunstancia de que micafé y Peter estaban en mi primer hilo en este foro, y los contradije con la arrogancia propia del recién llegado. Pero con el tiempo me han perdonado, benditos sean.


----------



## S.V.

Creo que sé cómo se siente, señor Oinak... Supongo que algo bueno hay en que todo termine en el pasado. Aunque tengo en frente a quienes son un millón de palabras en persona, lo cual es prueba al mismo tiempo de que ciertas cosas quedan en piedra, para bien.

Me alegra poder compartir este foro con ustedes.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo título, pensei que fosse sobre o café colombiano e já ia dizer que o café brasileiro é melhor.
Parabéns pela ajuda maciça, Micafe! Que venham mais 10.000 logo logo!


----------



## micafe

Vanda said:


> Pelo título, pensei que fosse sobre o café colombiano e já ia dizer que o café brasileiro é melhor.
> Parabéns pela ajuda maciça, Micafe! Que venham mais 10.000 logo logo!



Muito obrigada, Vanda.

No, el café colombiano es mejor...


----------



## swift

¿Será que su merced gusta un tinto? Bien pueda, m'hija. 

Gracias por tu retorno, por tu presencia, por tu simpatía y por los aportes con que nos obsequias. 

Muchos saludos,


J.


----------



## micafe

swift said:


> ¿Será que su merced gusta un tinto? Bien pueda, m'hija.
> 
> Gracias por tu retorno, por tu presencia, por tu simpatía y por los aportes con que nos obsequias.
> 
> Muchos saludos,
> 
> 
> J.



Gracias 'Swift' (el nombre del modelo del último carro que tuve en Colombia )

Te acepto un tinto muy colombiano, pero con azúcar porque soy mala para el tinto sin dulce.. 

Eres muy amable...


----------



## blasita

Querida Micafe:*¡Felicidades!*​
¿Qué puedo decir que no te haya dicho ya ...? Eres una forera ejemplar, tanto por tus comentarios lingüísticos como, sobre todo, por hacer que todos se sientan como en casa. Gracias a ti entrar en el foro es un placer para mí y muchos otros. Ah, y claro, aún más importante: una estupenda amiga.

Brindemos con un tinto por ti (de los de allá, no de los de acá).

Un besote.


----------



## micafe

blasita said:


> Querida Micafe:*¡Felicidades!*​
> ¿Qué puedo decir que no te haya dicho ya ...? Eres una forera ejemplar, tanto por tus comentarios lingüísticos como, sobre todo, por hacer que todos se sientan como en casa. Gracias a ti entrar en el foro es un placer para mí y muchos otros. Ah, y claro, aún más importante: una estupenda amiga.
> 
> Brindemos con un tinto por ti (de los de allá, no de los de acá).
> 
> Un besote.



Claro mi queridísima Blasita.. Brindemos con un "tinto calientico". Ya lo puse a hacer, estará a punto para cuando llegues 

Te agradezco muchísimo tus bellas palabras, tú eres uno de los encantos de este foro y una buena amiga.

Un besote para ti también


----------



## Mackinder

Ohhh a Celebrations forum who would have thought? And a party for micafe for her 10.000 posts! 

Micafe, I'd like to thank you because for the short time I've been here you've taught me a lot of things and you're always so nice and kind as well as an awesome, stunning teacher and thank you for correcting me all my errors and helping me with my threads and questions. 

Bueno vamos a practicar mi francés  Micafe, je voudrais te remercier pour être une sensationelle et gentille personne et professeur et pour me corriger toutes mes erreurs et tentatives pendant le court temps que j'ai été ici, toujours en m'apprenant beaucoup de choses nouvelles

Merci beaucoup God Bless you y que sean miles de posts más!!


----------



## micafe

Thank you very much for your nice words / Merci beaucoup pour tes beaux mots, Ginazequito.


----------



## roxcyn

Felicidades, micafe, no podría llegar a más de diez mil aportes.  Gracias por estar aquí


----------



## micafe

Muchísimas gracias, roxcyn. Un poco más y lo logras.. ni te das cuenta. Ya voy en los once mil.. y eso que dejé de entrar durante varios años. Quién lo creyera..


----------



## blasita

Es que Roxcyn es muy majo (espera que voy a ver lo que dicen en Colombia en lugar de "majo", mi querida Micafe, que hoy tengo un día "chungo"). Un besazo.

Unir comentarios: Nada, que no lo encuentro, pero sí que es "majo", como tú, que eres muy "maja". Vale, aunque no es exactamente eso, contigo me quedo con "buena gente".


----------



## roxcyn

Blasita, gracias por decírmelo.  

Micafe, es que a veces no tengo más interés de responder o de hacer una pregunta.  Entonces no hago sessión en el foro.  Es verdad que uno no le da cuenta de publicar tantos aportes -- porque tengo más de tres mil :O.


----------



## micafe

blasita said:


> Es que Roxcyn es muy majo (espera que voy a ver lo que dicen en Colombia en lugar de "majo", mi querida Micafe, que hoy tengo un día "chungo"). Un besazo.





blasita said:


> Bueno, como aquí no importa, añado otro "post". Nada, que no lo encuentro, pero sí que es "majo", como tú, que eres muy "maja". Vale, contigo me quedo con "buena gente".



No importa, entiendo "majo" perfectamente y la palabra me encanta, ojalá la usáramos en Colombia. Lo más común en Colombia y que sé que no se dice en ningún otro país, es "*querido".*

Claro que esa palabra tiene otra acepción -especialmente en femenino- que suena mal, pero sabemos por el contexto lo que se está diciendo. 

Yo hablo de alguien que es muy "majo" y digo "Juan es muy *querido/queridísimo"* o "Blasita es muy *querida/queridísima". *Es más expresivo que "buena gente".

Ya lo sabes pues Blasita querida, te mando un abrazote grandote. 

P.D. No sé qué es "chungo"


----------



## blasita

¡¡Uppsito!! Acababa de unir y editar mis comentarios. Lo siento.

"Chungo": 





> *chungo**, ga**.*(Del caló _chungo_, feo).
> *1.* adj. coloq. De mal aspecto, en mal estado, de mala calidad. _El tiempo está chungo; va a llover otra vez_ _Una película chunga_


 Un buen tema para un SE.

Un besazo y abrozote, Micafe. Y gracias por todo otra vez.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo, el café, de Colombia. Llevo años consumiéndolo.

Y para la compañía, siempre gente maja como vosotras, queridísimas (al estilo colombiano) compañeras. Que vuestra cifra siga aumentando para alegría de todos.


----------



## blasita

Ay, Pinita, qué alegría verte por aquí (con permiso de Micafe).

Yo solía hacer café de Colombia (el mejor de este mundo mundial ...) después de las comidas del fin de semana. Bueno, pues no sé por qué, pero eso cambió. Es que las cosas cambian, digo yo.

Un beso a las dos y a todos.


----------



## micafe

Qué bien, Pinairun.. o como dice nuestra queridísima Blasita, *Pinita*. Me encanta que tomes nuestro café colombiano. Los colombianos decimos que es el más suave del mundo.. Y creo que así es. 

A propósito, yo nací en medio de cafetales, soy de lo que en Colombia llamamos "Eje Cafetero".. o sea la región donde se produce el café. 

Mi Blasita, ¿ya no te gusta nuestro café?

Para ti Pinita y para Blasita un abrazo grande. No vuelvo a entrar hasta mediados de enero. Felicidades a las dos.


----------



## blasita

No, no me expresé bien, lo siento. Lo que ha cambiado ha sido que ya no hago café después de comer ... Bueno, a lo mejor cuando vuelvas ya he vuelto a hacerlo. Feliz Navidad para vosotras también.

Cuídate mucho. Te estaremos esperando.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque no hemos coincidido mucho en los hilos, he seguido varias de tus inteligentes intervenciones. Un saludo y mis felicitaciones por tal cúmulo de información como se puede comprobar el el número de cinco cifras.
Un saludo.


----------

